# at 21



## andy_pearcy (Nov 20, 2006)

hey guys, will i get insured on a r33 gts turbo at 21, 2 yrs ncb, nearly 4 years drivin.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

try adrian flux, had a skyline insured with them since i was 20


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd say you'll be looking between £2k-£2.5k a year though...


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

im 21 and my GTR is insured fully comp for £1200


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Mirage, who the hell are you with? It will come in handy in the next few years .


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

"Mirage im 21 and my GTR is insured fully comp for £1200" 

are you the only main driver on the policy? or is it your dads....

if you are with who????


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

no im the only one on the policy 100% my own.

im with firebond as long as your 21 or over they will sort you good, u must have a cat1 installed tho

that also covers all mods at no extra cost


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

very very nice man. The cat 1 alarm would be worth it in the long run.


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

i would say so, im 19 and am insured. [from april the 2nd ]


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

whats the number for this amazing young persons insurance??


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Firebond Insurance Specialists - Website

0870 444 0556 - Telephone


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks mate i'll be on to it monday as i have just bought an r32 gtr. had a quote from flux for £1200 but there are many people on here that say stay away so it's always good to ring around and get the best price.:chuckle:


----------



## Petrol_Head (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello, this is my first post but I have long craved, possibly due to the playstation, ownership of a skyline (specifically a mint, non-modified, unless nismo, R32 gtr). I thought it would be a loooong time (I'm 20 this year) before could get/afford insurance but this thread has given me some hope! So now I'm thinking of getting a skyline sometime next year, pending more investigation...



willrobdon said:


> thanks mate i'll be on to it monday as i have just bought an r32 gtr. had a quote from flux for £1200 but there are many people on here that say stay away so it's always good to ring around and get the best price.:chuckle:


I've heard Adrian is really good for performance cars as my brother is with them; if you don't mind me asking how old are you/years driving/ncb?


----------



## Deazy (Apr 19, 2007)

Mirage said:


> no im the only one on the policy 100% my own.
> 
> im with firebond as long as your 21 or over they will sort you good, u must have a cat1 installed tho
> 
> that also covers all mods at no extra cost


Nice one for that i just got quoted £1300 on R33 GTS with 2 years No Claims

(Thats with an sp60 aswell  )

:bowdown1: DEFO WORTH A TRY :bowdown1:


----------



## andy_pearcy (Nov 20, 2006)

how old are you?


----------



## Deazy (Apr 19, 2007)

22 mate and only been driving 2 and half years


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Petrol_Head said:


> Hello, this is my first post but I have long craved, possibly due to the playstation, ownership of a skyline (specifically a mint, non-modified, unless nismo, R32 gtr). I thought it would be a loooong time (I'm 20 this year) before could get/afford insurance but this thread has given me some hope! So now I'm thinking of getting a skyline sometime next year, pending more investigation...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard Adrian is really good for performance cars as my brother is with them; if you don't mind me asking how old are you/years driving/ncb?


hi, my personal details are that i am 23 and have been driving for 6 years with a history of performance models (which is important to some companies) and i have 4years NCB, like you i thought skyline ownership was way in the future until i phoned for some quote and flux came back with 1200 and i have used them in the past and some people say they are a nightmare if you have to claim. From personal experience i would say their administration is terrible! They will send the same form about 5 times and then threaten to cancel the insurance until you phone them and tell them you've sent it 1million times (ok a bit exaggerated but you get the picture!!!:chuckle: ) in the end i found an exellent quote from A-plan which was 200 cheaper and protected my NCB. I think at 20 you'll be pushed to get insured on a GTR but i think an R32 gts-t would be quite viable.


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

*insurence*

hi lads im new here and im going to perchace a 32 gtr at the weekend im 21 with 3 years ncb driving 4 years any iders what companey to phone thanks


----------



## Petrol_Head (Apr 28, 2007)

willrobdon said:


> hi, my personal details are that i am 23 and have been driving for 6 years with a history of performance models (which is important to some companies) and i have 4years NCB, like you i thought skyline ownership was way in the future until i phoned for some quote and flux came back with 1200 and i have used them in the past and some people say they are a nightmare if you have to claim. From personal experience i would say their administration is terrible! They will send the same form about 5 times and then threaten to cancel the insurance until you phone them and tell them you've sent it 1million times (ok a bit exaggerated but you get the picture!!!:chuckle: ) in the end i found an exellent quote from A-plan which was 200 cheaper and protected my NCB. I think at 20 you'll be pushed to get insured on a GTR but i think an R32 gts-t would be quite viable.


Thanks for the info Will; as you suggested I will have a look at the gts-t, could be a good compromise. I've got a small amount of track and performance driving experience so its nice to hear it'll be useful. Adrian are often the cheapest so I suppose you get what you pay for!


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

*insurence*

well i hve descide to continue my insurence on my car till july when il be 22 and have 4 years noclames iv been told that 22 with 4 years is better


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

godamn those quotes seem quite good.

My 1.6 sunny SR costs me £480 through NU direct with protected no claims. Im 21 and have 4 years no claims and pass plus too. 22 in july and will look at getting an R32 maybe R33 next feb when my insurance runs out.

Tried getting quotes off confused.com but a few of their finds said can't insure due to age and the rest were incorrect details. What do you reckon to 22, 5years no claims + pass pluss on a 32 or 33 GTR, il get my rents put on as well as that lowered my sunny quote by £80  ?

Cheers


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Mirage said:


> im 21 and my GTR is insured fully comp for £1200


So how isit you are 21...own a GTR and get that amazing quote...when i'm

17...(well pretended to be for quote purposes)
Own a tiny 1 litre Nissan Micra bog standard

And got a quote of something stupid like £3804.93


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> So how isit you are 21...own a GTR and get that amazing quote...when i'm
> 
> 17...(well pretended to be for quote purposes)
> Own a tiny 1 litre Nissan Micra bog standard
> ...


LOL

First time drivers (especially young lads) on any car will get ridiculous quotes. My sunny managed to get me quotes of 3-5k when i first rang up.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

But still....£3.8k for a Nissan Micra!?

surely there has to be some boundrys.


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

well now iv just bort a r33 gtr and aplan quoted me £1850 so im going with them nice


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> But still....£3.8k for a Nissan Micra!?
> 
> surely there has to be some boundrys.


Yea, im having the same problems! its a bummer but i think i will just become named driver with direct line, then its only about £500 i think and you still get your ncb


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

MacGTR said:


> Yea, im having the same problems! its a bummer but i think i will just become named driver with direct line, then its only about £500 i think and you still get your ncb



But that ncb as a named driver with Direct Line only counts for as long as you're insured with Direct Line. Not sure if another insurance company will recognize it until you have had a policy of your own with your own ncb. So you will be stuck with direct line insurance until then.


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

give aplan a ring 08450711234 there very good it also helps if youv had fast cars in the past and also if you drive for a living that helps


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

i just tired firebond and im 21 3 years ncb and full cat 1 alarm and immo and they want £2100 tpft on a r32gts! my renewal quote is only £1285 from adrian flux! just waiting for aplan to ring me back atm


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

are you trying to insure a 33gtr then


----------



## Asim_gti (Jun 2, 2007)

A plan seem the way forward from what ive been reading in the forums, they havnt yet got back to me however in my short time online, i have just requetsed a quote from firebond if they give me a good enuff quote il see about getting a higher modded gtst


----------

